# Me and Robin



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

I know it's been long in coming. But here- FINALLY- is a pic of me and Robin Hood! 

El Queso Bandito came into my life shortly after my orange boy, Percy, died.

Confused about his gender, I named him Beatrix Kitto.

After that was cleared up, and he showed how acrobatic, charming, and quick-fingered he is, I named him Robin Hood.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

AND...Now...PRESENTING...Kurt and Sir Robin!!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Beatrix Kiddo (LOVE IT!)...Robin Hood (EVEN BETTER!)...whatever the name, he is a beautiful boy! How much does he weigh?! He looks huge! Yer adorable too, Kurt. :wink:


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

A couple wild and craaaazy guys.
Great pic Kurt. You and Robin were blessed to find each other.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

What a gorgeous guy!! (The human is OK too)


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh. My. God.
I can't believe it! LOL. Never thought I'd see either of you guys here! Robin is a real cat in my head now, as I finally have a mental picture of him! 

I'm confused how 10cats uploaded the photo and not you, though, Kurt? Minor details, but I'm so glad to see you both! Does this mean we'll get to see more of Robin??


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

TC,
It was a Team Effort!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

That is a great picture. Robin is such a a handsome kitty. Thank you for the picture.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

10cats2dogs said:


> TC,
> It was a Team Effort!


You guys DO make a fantastic team, I must say. 
For a while, I thought 10cats traveled from OR to OH! But there's no way she'd travel without any or all of her 10 cats & 2 dogs (and snake?) following her, and fully entrust her hubby to do all the work for a few days! LOL.:lol: Not saying your hubby wouldn't, Sharon. I just think you'd miss your own clowder too much! I know I would! :wink:


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Well I know if I ever get to Youngstown, I want Kurt for my tour guide!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

10cats2dogs said:


> Well I know if I ever get to Youngstown, I want Kurt for my tour guide!


Me too!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks, crue! 

Robin's STILL growing! 

He's got a big appetite, exercises, plays hard, has LOTS of energy, AND an eye for the lady cats! Right now, he's taking a nap...


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Kurt,
I think Sir Robin is a Big Hunk of Fluffy Love!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

What a beautiful cat! That's funny, you thought he was a she. We did that with Taffy, when he was hanging out in our yard, and we were trying to win his trust, we were sure he was a she. My daughter was 9 at the time and named him Taffy, which has always seemed like a girlie name, and they ALWAYS refer to him as a she at the vet. 

Glad to see the picture, of cat and you. Can't wait to see more!


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

That is such a fantastic picture! It's great to put a face to the name of both you and Robin! 

I understand the gender issues... my family cat, Cuddles, wandered into our yard about 12 years ago... my sister and I instantly thought it was a girl and named her Cuddles. We dressed her in doll clothes and pushed her in strollers (yes, she is that laid back!). About 3 years ago she got a physical exam and the vet told us... it's a BOY. Of course now it's too late, she will always be a "she" to us! lol



TabbCatt said:


> For a while, I thought 10cats traveled from OR to OH!


LOL - that would be awesome! She could make a detour to visit my kitties while she was in OH! :wink::lol:


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

It was only through the practiced eye of an elderly vet that the truth was discovered! lol!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

What a beautiful kitty Robin is! I'm so glad you finally got a pic of him posted here! He might be a big kitty but is obviously still your baby.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

How did i miss this? Great to see you both,


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Great photo of both of you! Robin is an awesome cat!


----------



## Aurorablue (Apr 30, 2015)

Oh how majestic and beautiful Sir Robin is. Absolutey stunning. You make a great looking couple  Is Robin Hood
part Maine ****?


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Great pic! so fun to 'see' you guys! 
what a handsome cat, really, gorgeous!


----------

